
Elon Musk has better things to do than run Tesla - arcanus
https://www.wired.com/story/elon-musk-better-things-than-tesla/
======
nibstwo
"For models, Musk could look to Google co-founders Larry Page and Eric
Schmidt, who have moved in and out of daily management at Google." Submarine
promotion announcement for Eric Schmidt to co-founder of Google.

Good article. Musk seems less structured than Bezos and his "regret
minimization framework". He will leave when it makes sense to _and_ is boring.
Success is boring.

